# Blu Ray Abspielsoftware Pc



## Flotter Geist (13. Februar 2010)

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt suche ich eine Abspielsoftware die Blu Ray Flime auf dem Pc abspielen kann.


----------



## DarkMo (13. Februar 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...t/71081-freeware-fuer-blu-ray-wiedergabe.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...7363-software-zum-abspielen-von-blu-rays.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...80-welcher-hd-dvd-blueray-softwareplayer.html

suchfunktion 4tw


----------



## der_knoben (13. Februar 2010)

Dein Problem könnte werden, dass diese Software-Player oft nicht mit dem Brennschutz kooperieren. Das hatte nen Kumpel von mir auch. Da hilft nur noch AnyDVD. Das ist allerdings illegal, da es den Kopierschutz umgeht. Aber seit dem hat er keine Probleme mehr. Chip.de hatte dazu auch mal nen Thema, sie habens auch mit AnyDVD gelöst.
Da merkt man mal wieder, wie sinnfrei ein Kopierschutz ist, wenn man dann nicht mal mehr die Bluray im PC Laufwerk gucken kann, weil die Software streikt.


----------

